# Monster!



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Check out this flounder!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Bonefide monster


----------



## unspokenkid9013 (Nov 24, 2007)

thats hard to believe


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

thats the worst photoshop job I have ever seen


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Halibut...not Southern Flounder, but still a monster!

Buddy fishing in California..wish they got that big down here!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice catch.. Water looks a little funny . A beach shot ? 
How bout a report to go along with that pic ??

A buddy caught it in California...Halibut and not Southern Flounder, but still a monster! ( Why black it out then ? )


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

More importantly, why post a pic of a California Halibut on a Texas fishing Board and call it a flounder?


----------



## fishchess (Aug 16, 2006)

That's small for a halibut but nice nevertheless.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice jacket.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Take a look at Alaskan Halibut. Big as the front door on your house.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

been there caught that, but did not catch what the locals call Barn Doors...

nice fish either way



pg542 said:


> Take a look at Alaskan Halibut. Big as the front door on your house.


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Big Flounder*

31-pound,15-ounce,caught off Okinoshima,Japan,Pending record.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Funny*



big john o said:


> More importantly, why post a pic of a California Halibut on a Texas fishing Board and call it a flounder?


Because he has never caught a big flounder before and just got desperate to show one off! Haha, j/k man.

He had me fooled for a couple seconds until I saw all those rocky cliffs in the background and knew it wasn't caught in the Gulf.


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Gluconda said:


> Halibut...not Southern Flounder, but still a monster!
> 
> Buddy fishing in California..wish they got that big down here!


They do get that big down here, I just forget to bring my gun instead of a net when I try to land one.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

« Downieville downhill... in the dark | Main | Not a good week for climbers » 
*Another monster halibut*

4:39 PM, July 10, 2008
The other day we shared a story about a Virginia angler who ate the dislodged eyeball of one halibut, for good luck, then hooked and boated a 279-pound barn-door halibut to take the overall lead in the annual Homer (Alaska) Jackpot Halibut Derby, which runs through Sept. 30 in the coastal hamlet.
Well, on Wednesday a Northern California angler reeled in the whole side of the barn. Jeff Pardi of San Rafael was fishing for lingcod aboard the Ocean Hunter when he hooked and landed, after an hourlong battle, a 348.2-pound halibut, vaulting him into the derby's lead.
Last year, the derby paid more than $40,000 to the winner, whose halibut weighed 358.4 pounds. Just how big to these behemoths get? The all-tackle, world-record Pacific halibut is a 459-pound specimen hauled from the depths of Dutch Harbor, Alaska, in 1996.
-Pete Thomas


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> thats the worst photoshop job I have ever seen


exactly.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

I just want to know how he gigged that sucker all the way out in dutch harbor.



waterspout said:


> « Downieville downhill... in the dark | Main | Not a good week for climbers »
> *Another monster halibut*
> 
> 4:39 PM, July 10, 2008
> ...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

He should try and hold it closer to the camera to make it look bigger....


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Here are two more from the west coast!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Figured I would bring some excitement to the board since there are no fishing reports on here lately. Hope the front this weekend with push the big ones like these out of the bays and bayous!


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

hey gilbert, is this a little better photoshop job for you? or the same? what a freakin *****.


----------



## fisherfool (Feb 19, 2006)

You been to alaska?Looks like a Halibut.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

the tail...........it's all wrong for a flounder.


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Just amazing the size of flounder you catch at SeaWolf park. But no one will believe even the pictures (lol).


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

hey 4-stroke how do u fish for them on the west coast?


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

those are halibut from the west coast or flounder?


----------



## Figfarmer (Nov 25, 2007)

That is a California halibut. A pacific halibut gets huge and up to 42 years old and up to a few hundred pounds. A California halibut has even sized fins all along it's length and are much smaller. A pacific halibut's fins come to a defined higher point about mid ships along it's sides. We catch California halibut in San Francisco bay. I usually troll with a large flasher with a dead anchovie trailing about 4' behind. The bigger ones go to around 40 lbs. Mostly, you catch them less than half that size. No gigging for these guys.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

crazy!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

....proof that bigger realy is better.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

i'd give you some red if we could still do it...weak


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Just awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

*My bigun*

Sorry for the blackout but the FBI is looking for me and I am wanted in all 50 states.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Gluconda said:


> Halibut...not Southern Flounder, but still a monster!
> 
> !


We already knew that.......But thats a small halibut.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Hadn't seen pics of a California Halibut before. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Shift_Work (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't even imagine trying to calculate how much stuffing mix I would need for a 348.2-pound halibut


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

********


----------

